# Nasty skin infection at gym or taring room.....



## micheal78 (Apr 19, 2014)

How many of you have got a nasty skin infection at gym or taring room? To be safe you need to keep yourself and your equipment clean. You never know who last used the equipment in a gym. I am sure you guys choose your gym soap wisely as that is where the precaution lies.. Stay healthy..


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 19, 2014)

Dunno, but I have a deep idea about factors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ev1l (Apr 19, 2014)

Always wear footwear.  Just changing shoes once I picked up some nasty foot fungi (like athlete's foot on testosterone).  I can only imagine the fungus evolving in gym locker rooms.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 19, 2014)

WTF is a taring room?


----------



## Swfl (Apr 19, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> WTF is a taring room?


 I guess where he is from they still Actually TAR people....

I assume tanning room.


----------



## Bigtex79 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just wipe it off


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2014)

In most gyms I've trained at, cleaning equipment after you are done is a rule that is hardly ever followed, or enforced.


----------



## bigsparky (Apr 29, 2014)

I have gotten staph infection 4 times from the gym. germx is my friend


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 29, 2014)

I clean my shit before and after... I have asked a few dudes to do the same. just as a social experiment to see if others pick up on it and do it... It totally worked.


----------



## rutman (Apr 30, 2014)

I swear I got gonorrhea one time at the gym.... That's my story and I'm sticking to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gds92115 (May 18, 2014)

could your infection have been caused by open cut or sore?


----------

